# How to Break Lease



## BourbonGirl

So, I have been leasing a condo, nice place, yet the owner has evidently handed out numerous keys to his girlfriends in the past and they tend to pop-in at will. The stunned looks on their faces when they see a farang is priceless.

My water goes off constantly, so does the electricity, yet from what I am told that is one of the endearing qualities about living in Thailand. The quality of the unit is not what I viewed 6 months ago when deciding to lease and the noise here is unbelievable. I am paying more than I should, yet I understand that I hurried to find a place and had no idea that brand new units lease for the same or less.

I do not want to disrespect the landlord, yet I do want to move. I don't even know the landlord's real name and have found out that Thai's use 'nicknames'. My lease is for 12 months. The lease agreement says that I cannot break the lease unless I find a suitable person to take it over. Some people tell me to just move. Etc, etc.

Help!


----------



## TomTao

As I understand the rental situation here, the information sharing between agents and lessors that exists in our home countries does not exist here, I would suggest finding a new place to move to, pay the bond and move, if you wish you can try talking to the owner of your current rental and explain the reason you want to move out, i.e the unexpected guests, but take a friend with you just incase he gets a bit antsy, you will most likely have to say goodbye to your deposit and bond.


----------



## TomC

BourbonGirl said:


> My water goes off constantly, so does the electricity, yet from what I am told that is one of the endearing qualities about living in Thailand.
> Help!


I'm not so sure about that. I've never heard of that nowadays. Where are you at? I'd buy that if you're out in the boonie somewhere. Let's start with your location and see where to go from there. The fact that the landlord uses nickname is the clue to laws of the land. What's the deposit amount? Perhaps, the local custom is that the deposit is your ticket to freedom. You walk and they keep it. Capeesh?


----------



## BourbonGirl

Spoke to the Landlord and I am hoping for the best. We shall see. I am located north of Phuket in Phang Nga.


----------



## TomC

OK, I've been to Phang Nga once a long time ago.

About the landlord, don't hope. Just tell the SOB what you want. Nicely in Thai style of course. Tell him that the water thing is totally unacceptable. Ask him How he would like it if he was pooping and no water to flush? And that you deserve lower rent, etc.. There's nothing that gets Thais' attention than money. Due to the lack of water pressure, every house I've seen has this water tank on the top floor. They usually made of some shiny metal, I'm not sure if it's stainless steel. But I've seen them everywhere. They pump water into this holding tank. You should never run out of water. Electricity maybe out of his control, but not water. Perhaps, the condo is different since there are many units, but he got to do something for your inconvenience. Also, I would investigate if it's just this building that has these problems and why. If it's just this building, then we got problems. Good luck.


----------

